# Is Buckeye Lake frozen over?



## BUCKEYE FISH (Jan 10, 2010)

Since I have tomorrow off I was thinking about driving to Buckeye Lake tonight to try at some saugeye. Is the lake frozen? Can I fish from shore anywhere? Thanks for you info.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

as of yesterday morning she's locked up


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Im going to go out on a limb and say yea. Since wind died down im sure she got a chance to freeze... Usually the first to freeze, LOL dont call z's baitstore and ask. Last time i did that they told me hole lake was open and when i got there, there was only about 50 yds of lake open... Shoot i even seen some spots of bigwalnut here in groveport with ice on it just after a riffle,this am


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks duckdude! Was it thick enough to keep u from gettin to the ducks??? Theres been plenty of times ive fished the broken up areas the duckguys free up in am and evening.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I live on the lake on the east side, frozen up everywhere except in the main lake but the edges were frozen

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BUCKEYE FISH (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. It saves me the hour plus drive.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Bring on the ice!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

The last ice we had provided me with the closest thing to ice fishing im going to do. It was 1.5 inches or there abouts and we would bust a hole init at the end of the docks an fish there, it was a hoot crappie an gills on tipped jigs, jigs of 1/16 to 1/32 under a float. Made somme delicious fish tacos that everyone in the house was lookin for more of after they were gone.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jshbuckeye, Nice! you may see me out there doing that in the near future... Bet a feller could get a cple saugeye doing that as well! Gonna have to break out the vibes and jigging spoons!!!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Relax guys,she'll be open again by next weekend & fishable from shore


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

LOL I think this is the first weekend since late aug. i have not fished... I know theres still plenty of options to fish without haveing to break ice. Ended up giveing the wife a weekend without me fishing, Hopeing things are still good next weekend, if not think im going to travel down to the ohio river, will see though whats all fishable(without ice) by next weekend....... Ill be driveing by alum tomarow so i should find a little bit of open water to fish on break!

just looked at long range forecast!! Sorry ice guys not going to happen(LOL i hope). Anyone no estimated rain fall for tomarrow and tuesday? After that its gonna dip down a little but back to 50 by next saterday!!! Gonna hit it super hard next wk!!
Derek you over your cold yet??


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Derek you over your cold yet??[/QUOTE]

Yes, answer you're phone. I'll be out tomorrow.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

M.L.King Day: Rain likely, mainly after 3pm. Increasing clouds, with a high near 39. South wind between 9 and 14 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible. 

Monday Night: Rain. Low around 39. South wind around 14 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible. 

Tuesday: Rain, mainly before 4pm. High near 46. Southwest wind between 13 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible. 

Tuesday Night: A chance of rain and snow showers before 9pm, then a slight chance of snow showers between 9pm and 2am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 20. West wind between 13 and 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New precipitation amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep-
There goes my ice plans!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

puterdude,thanks! Derek,Havent had my phone on me all day, I wont be able to get out until friday night, other then lunch break at alum tomarrow, but ill text ya then and let you no how that goes


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

been a while since i have fished for eyes may give em a try soon as the water opens up. Like everyone else on here I see the quality an numbers that slim gets an know that I have a chance, so thanks again slim for the reports an pics.


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if buckeye is still have a skim of ice on it . hopefully it has melted off for now. if it is open has anybody been doing any good.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I drove by yesterday it is open, ill be hitting it soon as my leg feels good enough to walk.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Fished Buckeye last night (tuesday) caught on eye on 2nd cast (15inches), rogue in clown color, fished 2 more hours without a bite. a little bit of broken ice blowing against the shore, but very fishable. Water was also low. Saw 4 others fishing didnt see any one catching.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

as of yesterday afternoon the lake is wide open!


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

I went out late last night for about 4-5 hours had a couple short strikes but no fish . Using twisters and hj but no fish . Seen a couple others out but did see anything cought .


----------



## Hooked-since-3 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm new to saugeye fishing (caught my first last year) and was wondering if over by firemans park is any good? I have a friend who moved into a house over there and was wondering if the saugeye travel that way since theres the island surrounded by stone. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I have fished it 3 times an had no luck as of yet but I have from a boat out in front of it with stripers an cats.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Hooked-since-3 said:


> I'm new to saugeye fishing (caught my first last year) and was wondering if over by firemans park is any good? I have a friend who moved into a house over there and was wondering if the saugeye travel that way since theres the island surrounded by stone. Thanks in advance for any help


Over to his left is what they call little buckeye. their is a small island with rocks backs and trees on it then south of that is a big island with rocks banks and tall grass on it. I have caught alot of saugeyes down that canal between the island and houses

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye5 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey KW! It was great to catch a few January crappies! Only a couple days left January. Hope you are feeling better! See you tomorrow!!


----------



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

was thinking of heading south is buckeye or delaware open? Want to fish from boat. That and does anyone know of a cottage or place to stay close to buckeye. We are looking for cottage cabin whatever hotel is ok but would be nice to stay closer. Thanks


----------



## Hooked-since-3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks again guys. I've fished in between the small island and houses and have caught some big bluegill and decent perch right off the edge of the docks. But I'll have to check out around the corner and see what I can't get into.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

fishforlife said:


> was thinking of heading south is buckeye or delaware open? Want to fish from boat. That and does anyone know of a cottage or place to stay close to buckeye. We are looking for cottage cabin whatever hotel is ok but would be nice to stay closer. Thanks


There are hotels nearby, a Red Roof Inn, never stayed there so I can't recommend. If you are going to boat on Buckeye this time of year be careful, there are rockpiles out there that you could ruin a prop on. I personally seen it happen last year as I was shore fishing. Get a map and watch your depthefinder. If you stay near Cranberry Marsh you will be in deeper water. Southside near Fairfield Beach be careful, also South of Sellars Point and Liebs Island area there are numerous areas where you could hit rocks.
Not many boats out there, if something happens you might find it hard to get a tow in unless you know someone close by. 
Salt Fork would be a better option, deeper lake and almost always someone out there fishing. Check the OGF flotilla thread in the Southeast section. Not trying to keep you away from Buckeye, just pointing out there are unmarked hazards when the lake is drawn down.


----------



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks alot ! i have not been on lake in winter they bring it down alot ? is it really low. Been thinking of delaware or cj brown but never been on cj before. Salt fork has never been good to me but never gave much time. good luck and thanks ...and bye your signature THANKS FOR SERVING!!!! i was in the military as well 92 to 95. i was in the army but respect usmc did training with some in ft sill ok.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks for mentioning the service and thanks to you as well, in the long run we're all on the same team just different operations and strategies. Except for the Squids, they just cruise around on their luxury liners all day and get to vacation in all kinds of exotic placesJust kidding Navy guys

Buckeye is only down 2 feet but that is alot for a shallow lake in some areas, if you don't know it real well some areas could be trouble, justhate to hear about someone getting stranded out there. There are plenty areas to fish though, Cranberry Marsh has the deepest water in the lake and you would be fine there, just watch going out from Northshore, keep an eye on the depthfinder. I just mentioned Salt Fork because some of the guys in the SE forum are planning on going out this week I think, drop a note in that thread, great bunch of guys and they'll put you in the area where the fish are.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Whew, just came back from Buckeye. I swear you could have surf out there today. Few people catching couple Crappie at a inlet at Fairfield Beach, but, I doubt they were keepers as they were throwing them back in. Decided to leave, when I tried to change a jig and my glove blew into the lake.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Get out there and try, even from shore. We have been catchin crappies in some shallow water, this flood only makes the lake about 1ft or so under summer pool.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

